# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هذا صوت رحمته فكيف صوت عذابه.

## احمد ابو انس

*سمع عمر بن* عبد *الخطاب صوت الرعد فبكى بكاء شديدا فقال له احد رفاقه ما يبكيك يا* *أمير المؤمنين فقال* هذا *صوت رحمته*فكيف صوت عذابه.
ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*أخرجه الدينوري في "المجالسة وجواهر العلم"(3/ 487/رقم1101) فقال: حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ، نَا ابْنُ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا، نَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، نَا جَرِيرٌ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ؛ قَالَ: كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ فِي سَفَرٍ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ، فَأَصَابَتْهُمُ السَّمَاءُ بِرَعْدٍ وَبَرْقٍ وَظُلْمَةٍ وَرِيحٍ شَدِيدَةٍ حَتَّى فَزِعُوا لِذَلِكَ، وَجَعَلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ يَضْحَكُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ سُلَيْمَانُ: مَا ضَحِكُكَ يَا عُمَرُ؟ ! أَمَا تَرَى مَا نَحْنُ فِيهِ؟ قَالَ لَهُ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ! هَذَا آثَارُ رَحْمَتِهِ فِيهِ شَدَائِدُ كَمَا تَرَى؛ فَكَيْفَ بِآثَارِ سَخَطِهِ وَغَضَبِهِ؟ َ
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن (محقق الكتاب) :"أورده ابن كثيرٍ في "البداية والنهاية"(9/187) عن ابن أبي الدنيا بإسناده ولفظه.
وأخرجه الملاء في "سيرة عمر بن عبد العزيز"(1/91-92) عن ابن شوذب ، قال :"حج سليمان ومعه عمر بن عبد العزيز" ، وفي رواية :"أن عمر بن عبد العزيز كان بعرفات مع سليمان إذ برقت ورعدت..." وساق نحوه .
وأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في "المطر والرعد والبرق" رقم (98،105) ، وأبو الشيخ في "العظمة"(4/1287_1288/رقم779 ، 780) ، وابن عبد الحكم في "سيرة عمر بن عبد العزيز" ص26) ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية"(5/288) ، والبلاذري في "أنساب الأشراف"(8/129_ط دار الفكر) ، وابن الجوزي في "سيرة ومناقب عمر بن عبد العزيز"(ص52) من طرقٍ نحوه .
وذكره الذهبي في "السير"(5/121).
وأخرجه الخرائطي في "مكارم الأخلاق"(2/937/رقم1047) عن سليمان بن داود _عليهما السلام_ مع أبيه بنحوه. وفيه أبو حفص عمر بن مدرك القاض، وهو كذاب.
والخبر في "البيان والتبيين"(3/285).*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وهذا الأثر بطرقه التي لا تخلو من مقال ، قد يرقى إلى الحُسن ، والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*أخبار مكة للفاكهي في باب(ذكْرُ مَنْ أَقَامَ مِنَ الْخُلَفَاءِ بِمَكَّةَ وَجَاوَرَ بِهَا) فقال:**فَحَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ الْبَلْخِيُّ [مجهول]، قَالَ: ثنا مَكِّيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ [الحنظلي] [ثقة ثبت]، قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ [صدوق] فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَأَصَابَنَا مَطَرٌ شَدِيدٌ وَرِيحٌ شَدِيدَةٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَهَدٌّ، فَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ: خَرَجَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ إِلَى الطَّائِفِ، فَأَصَابَهُمْ نَحْوٌ مِنْ هَذَا بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ، فَهَالَهُمْ وَخَافُوا، فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ وَكَانُوا إِذَا خَافُوا الشَّيْءَ أَرْسَلُوا إِلَى عُمَرَ فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ فَقَالَ: يَا عُمَرُ، أَلا تَرَى؟ فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، هَذَا صَوْتُ رَحْمَةٍ، فَكَيْفَ بِصَوْتِ غَضَبٍ؟ ... ثم ذكر القصة بطولها.*
*وهذا إسناد به مجهول.
وورد في الجواهر والمجالسة للدينوري قال:
 حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ []، نَا ابْنُ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا []، نَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ [اليتيم] [ثقة]، نَا جَرِيرٌ [بن عبد الحميد الضبي] [ثقة]، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ[الثقفي] [صدوق اختلط بآخره] ؛ قَالَ: كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ... فذكر نحوه.
وهذا إسناد حسن، وإن كان جرير ممن يروي بعد اختلاط عطاء بآخره إذ عطاء يحتمل إدراكه لهذه الحادثة وقت حدوثها، والله أعلم.
حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم [5 : 288] فقال:
حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ، ثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، ثَنَا عَبْدُ الْمُتَعَالِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ، ثَنَا ضَمْرَةُ، حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ شَوْذَبٍ، قَالَ: حَجَّ سُلَيْمَانُ وَمَعَهُ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيز ... إلخ ". اهـ.
إسناد به ممجهول وهو عبد المتعال بن عبد الوهاب وباقي رجاله ثقات عدا أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي وهو صدوق.
وله في الحلية [5 : 288] فقال:
َحدَّثَنَا أَبُو حَامِدِ بْنُ جَبَلَةَ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، ثَنَا حَاتِمُ بْنُ اللَّيْثِ، ثَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ خِدَاشٍ، ثَنَا عَفَّانُ بْنُ رَاشِدٍ، قَالَ: كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ وَاقِفًا مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِعَرَفَةَ ... إلخ ". اهـ.
إسناد به أحمد بن جبلة وهو أبو حامد مجهول الحال وعفان بن راشد التميمي لم أجد من ترجمه ولم أجده يروي إلا هذا الخبر.
وقد أخرجه أيضًا أبو الشيخ الأصبهاني في العظمة [ ج  4 : ص  1288 ] مثله، وابن أبي الدنيا في المطر والرعد والبرق* * [ج  1 : ص  117 ]** بعلو إسناده فقال:
**حَدَّثَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ خِدَاشٍ، حَدَّثَنِي عَفَّانُ بْنُ رَاشِدٍ التَّمِيمِيُّ، قَالَ: بَيْنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ وَاقِفًا بِعَرَفَةَ، وَمَعَهُ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، إِذْ رَعَدَتْ رَعْدَةٌ، فَجَزِعَ مِنْهَا سُلَيْمَانُ حَتَّى وَضَعَ خَدَّهُ عَلَى مُقَدَّمِ الرَّحْلِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ " هَذِهِ جَاءَتْ بِرَحْمَةٍ، فَكَيْفَ لَوْ جَاءَتْ بَسَخْطَةٍ؟ ". اهـ.*
*وباقي رجاله ثقات عدا خالد بن خداش المهلبي وهو صدوق.
وبمجموع الطرق ترتقي أسانيد هذا الأثر إلى الحسن أو الثبوت.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاكم الله خيراً.


وجزاكم وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

ومحمد بن صالح وثقه ابن حبان في الثقات لابن حبان (9/ 148ـ رقم: 15698) فقال:
(مُحَمَّد بن صَالح الصيدلاني، أَبُو أَحْمد، من أهل بَلخ، يروي عَن مكي بن إِبْرَاهِيم، روى عَنهُ أهل بَلَده، وَكَانَ رُبمَا استملى لمكي)وكذا ابن قطلوبغا في الثقات ممن لم يقع في الكتب الستة (8/ 342، رقم: 9901)، وترجمته من الثقات.
ويروي عن:
 إبراهيم الزيات، كما في أخبار مكة للفاكهي (1/ 158، رقم: 211)
أَبي مُطِيعٍ الْحَكَمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْقُرَشِيُّ، كما في أخبار مكة للفاكهي (2/ 99، رقم: 1223).
ومحمد بن فضيل، كما في أخبار مكة للفاكهي (2/ 235، رقم: 1457).

----------

